# rodent bait pack vs blocks?



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The pellets and meal, both found in place packs as well as in loose bait form, can be hoarded by rodents. I've seen 2 incidents in the past year where the oats and seed in the meal bait was stashed, oats in one pile, and seeds in the other. That said, we still use a lot of meal successfully. I believe that pellets are hoarded more often, just my opinion.

We use Contrac blox and lately, Maki blocks a lot. I am really liking the Maki blocks; the rodents eat the hole block. Other blocks seem to get the edges eaten away until they are round.

Learn about the soft baits (soft like bubble gum). "First Strike" & "Ratimor" are two. Rodents devour it. Be very careful around dogs with the soft baits and blocks (all rodenticide really).

Canada may limit what you can purchase, as do some individual states here in the USA. Fortunately, Pennsylvania allows whatever the federal govt allows. Join a pest control trade association; you will find more help than you thought. You will not be treated as "competition", but as a like-minded person. Best thing I ever did professionally.


----------



## bradbmtl (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks PAbugman, I appreciate the input. Here in canada i can get all the good ones Generation, Final, Fastrac, but they are all available in both place packs and blocks (except for generation, only blocks and pellets), so before I invest in some inventory, I wanted to know what I should focus on more, blocks or place packs. Is there one or another that is better in some way?? Is there certain situations that would merit one or the other?? 

Thanks alot again
brad


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Bradbmtl, sorry it took so long to get back to you. Use both place packs and blocks; no real rhyme or reason as to use which one where. You will quickly catch on as to what you like. Hungry rodents will make it easy for you; most bait formulations are palatable to rodents in all situations. Learn about the soft baits that I referred to in earlier post. Di-trac tracking powder is great for use in rodent burrows; works well in wet locations and you don't need to get rodents to eat a bait, although using both works even better. 

From what I gather from my fellow pco's here in central Pa., pelletized bait is not popular with rodents, yet other parts of the country pellets are accepted quite well. I've used pellets and meal/blocks in exterior bait stations and find the meal/blocks accepted over pellets every time. May be different where you are at. Join a pest control association; can you join NPMA? You will find many helpful people at local pest control assoc's. Good luck, stay in touch.


----------

